
Fred Wilson: Sony Dash - stakent
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/07/sony-dash.html
======
savrajsingh
The Sony Dash uses Chumby's software, as far as I know. That means it also
supports wattvision.

[http://blog.wattvision.com/wattvision-gets-an-in-home-
displa...](http://blog.wattvision.com/wattvision-gets-an-in-home-display-with-
chumb)

------
callmeed
_"Social media clients are moving beyond the desktop, laptop, and smartphone
onto new kinds of devices like the iPad and the Dash"_

Seems like the TV would be an obvious place for this (as some sort of screen-
saver mode perhaps). Are any manufacturers doing this yet?

------
wazoox
Funny. Sony DASH is a well-known name :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Stationary_Head>

Ah, the wonderful per-track delays of the 3348...

------
larrywright
This seems a bit like the Chumby. Anyone know enough to explain what the
difference is?

